# [SOLVED] Qualcomm Atheros (Asus G750J)

## Skirmitch

Dear sirs, 

 In front of me i have the most difficult install i've ever had to make with gentoo. Its in a Asus G750JW-DB71 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231089&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-). The (important in the installation) specs can be seen in the link but i will post them here:

Video: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M

LAN: Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175

WLAN: Broadcom 802.11

 It also features a nasty UEFI bios...

 Ok, with that in mind, the first thing i did to at least be able to boot the cd is to turn off secure boot and to enable the normal bios mode (i hope that will catch an MBR or else i'm totally lost)

 The idea is to preserve the factory win8 (for my games mainly) and, in the second HDD it has install gento (for my day to day usage except games).

 The first awesome thing i notice when booting from the CD is that it still boots from the UEFI compatible boot from Win, meaning i'm not sure i will be able to dualboot or i will have to enter the bios every time i want to change to win but thats not soooo horrible.

 Second thing i notice is i can not connect automaticaly to the lan (i was expecting that tbh) but whati was not expecting is that it IS listed under lspci |grep net and i seriously dont know what to do. 

 Tbh i really dont care about LAN if i could use WLAN but it's also unavailable and dont know how to enable it. Under ifconfig there's only lo. Any help will be of great use, i MUST have this install ready for monday. Greetings

 SkirmitchLast edited by Skirmitch on Sun Jul 14, 2013 12:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hadrons123

Support for AR8171 is available only in kernel 3.10.X series. The installation disk currently doesn't have the required kernel.

You can use any distro's liveCD which can connect you to the Internet, and after tht you will be able to install Gentoo by following the handbook from the LiveCD/DVD.

----------

## Skirmitch

 *hadrons123 wrote:*   

> Support for AR8171 is available only in kernel 3.10.X series. The installation disk currently doesn't have the required kernel.
> 
> You can use any distro's liveCD which can connect you to the Internet, and after tht you will be able to install Gentoo by following the handbook from the LiveCD/DVD.

 

 You mean installing gentoo but using the live cd of a distro that can detect my card? uff never done that b4. Isnt there any possibility to install it using wlan (since i will use that damn atheros only for the installation, the rest of my usage will be allways on Wlan)?

 And, from what you know, do you think my "fix" of UEFI is right?

 Yeh, you'r right, the only thing i need is everything before the chroot, quiet easy. Ok so i now just have the fear the UEFI thing will work with MBR after shutting it down on the BIOS

----------

## Skirmitch

Ok, the trick was to use Knoppix and the Lan was working. The Wlan is not working on linux and will have to use Ndiswrapper in roder to do it (some other ppl have had it working that way).

----------

## hadrons123

What is your wireless card?

Use any latest version of LiveCD from any distro.

----------

## Skirmitch

 *hadrons123 wrote:*   

> What is your wireless card?
> 
> Use any latest version of LiveCD from any distro.

 

 Its a Broadcom 43b1

----------

## hadrons123

This should work for gentoo. 

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1173761/comments/29

----------

## Skirmitch

Awesome dude! will try that as soon as i get my system up and running (fixed the UEFI problem as well)

----------

